
Battery-free Game Boy runs forever - smb111
https://www.newswise.com/articles/battery-free-game-boy-runs-forever?sc=dwhn
======
kwhitefoot
Didn't Nokia have a prototype mobile powered by RF energy harvesting some
years ago?

